# UV light



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Is a UV light a good idea for my 55g. I hear they are good but would like to hear what you guys think. Also if so can you guys help me out with it. I am 16 so looking for something cheap but works great.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

UV sterilizers (for removing algae and/or preventing the spread of disease) are seldom cheap. You need a pump, new bulbs on a regular schedule, and a lot of electricity to power the bulbs. Most aquarists don't bother unless they have a specific need (intractable algae, irreplaceable sick fish, quarantine). If you just mean putting a UV light on your tank, why bother, you can't see UV.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya the one you buy to remove algae. and stuff I am also looking for a one for my dads 10g as it has algae and we cant find the source we stop feeding to every 3 days instead of every day. change filter media even did a water cahgnes every week. Also changed light to be on 7 hours a day instead of 10. But back to 55g Ya I was thinking of getting one t keep algea and stuff down or I might just wait to see what happens when I tear it down to move. Thanks Emc7


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

UV's are great. They really do the job.


----------

